

How did this guy surpass Twitter's 140-character limit? - 7c8011dda3f3b
http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/20879/how-did-this-guy-hack-twitters-140-character-limit

======
switz
Very interesting. Surprised Twitter doesn't have CESU-8 on lock.

~~~
cleverjake
whys that?

